# Most common boards at your resort



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Skate Bananas and then the chain store boards like Sims, Lamar and Firefly.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

skate bananas holy crap...and also burton customs...

& actually quite a lot of travis rice pro model from lib 

+ a lot of bataleon et 2011


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Do I need to say it? Skate bananas. Also Ride Crush


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Horoscopes,Carbon Credit,Attack Banana, NS Evo, and then Burton.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Plenty of Protos, Ride Highlife. Summit County.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Mostly no name boards or cheap boards from Technine, Atomic, Contract, Salomom, Elan, Westige, Lamar, Rossignol, Airtracks, etc. Have no idea about models and years, but definately not many of them are from 2012. There are some Burton, Nitro, Capita Horoscope, K2 WWW, Flow Verve, GNU Carbon Credit & Street Series, Ride DH2, Bataleon Disaster also.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

In my 20+ days in Eagle and Summit counties, I was surprised at the number of Skate Bananas and Burton Customs. Saw several Protos but expected to see more Never Summers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty much libs, gnu and up and comming are ns...though any more very few bananas.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

libs, NS, GNU, burton(mostly rentals), less seen are K2, Bataleon, Ride, and Flow


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've seen a lot of everything at my resorts. Probably helps that it's a bit of a tourist destination so you get people from everywhere...

Last weekend I was getting my gear on and the car next to me everybody was riding Kessler and Oxess BX boards. I had to go over and have a chat! 

I've seen a few T6's this year, lots of customs, t.rice boards, and everything in between. K2's salomons, lots of burtons.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Don't really have a "home mountain" but definitely Skate Bananas, T. Rices, Horrorscopes and every kind of Burton imaginable.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Don't really have a "home mountain" but definitely Skate Bananas, T. Rices, Horrorscopes and every kind of Burton imaginable.


Same list except the Horrorscopes. Maybe because I really don't know what those look like.

At squaw valley I was waiting for my wife outside starbucks and two dudes walked up, with the exact same board (skate banana) same color and everything. Hell could have been the same size. Both walked up, looked around to see if anyone was checking their steez out, and locked up the boards.

Man if I had the same board as my boy I'm not standing next to him. Not that it's gay or anything but it's pretty fucking stupid looking


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Of course a lot of Burtons. The majority or rentals. After that I will have to say Skate Bananas and then GNU


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

various kinds of k2 seem to be the most popular, attack bananas are really popular as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So why all the bananas at your home places?...Here they were big 2-3 years ago but now very few...most have moved on to hybrids.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

From the limited amount that I got out this year, I noticed mostly Burtons with some Mervin mixed in. Saw very few NS boards.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Any big brand. Its all about showing off here I guess. I saw so many arbors this year but im sure its like cars when you get a new one you start to see it every where. T rices, arbors, bataleons and tech nine are the most popular around here.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Saw too many salomons at Squaw this year...mainly rentals...drift rockers...shit board...also a lot of man's board kicking around. Also K2s (turbo dreams and rayguns) and Burton customs everywhere. Last weekend though I was encouraged to see 3 different dudes on separate lifts with Jones mountain twin (sweet looking board).


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Neversummers. maybe i just notice them more.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of skate bananas and burton customs (+flying Vs) and Quite a few Rome boards (Agent and garage rockers). 

I ride lots of off piste powder and I see lots of burton barracudas, fishes and solomon sick sticks.

I also saw loads of gentem boards.

GENTEM STICK

would actually love to try one of these and probably will next season.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Tons of Skate Bananas, K2 WWWs, and Agents, also lots of Customs.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

in north carolina i see lots of rome, capita, customs, and dinosaurs boards...with some NS and gnu/lib mixed in there too. decent amount of rides stuff as well...but when i was at keystone this year saw TONS of NS, liked seeing it well repped in its home town


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> Neversummers. maybe i just notice them more.


We _don't_ get a lot of NS around here, and I'm looking for them.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> We _don't_ get a lot of NS around here, and I'm looking for them.


There's def a few ns evos around seymour... couple diff girls this season commenting they're riding exactly same deck as me in the lineup.

Been tryna think of what boards I see there. It seems to be a fairly even spread, nothing dominating. Maybe it's because we have access to just about every brand going :dunno:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Any big brand. Its all about showing off here I guess. I saw so many arbors this year but im sure its like cars when you get a new one you start to see it every where. T rices, arbors, bataleons and tech nine are the most popular around here.


Bear is almost a home mountain to Arbor so yeah, you'll see a lot here.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rome, Lib, and Signal. That's mainly the park people though. The freeriders usually have the shitty old rental boards.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Stairmasters, Customs, Nitro Teams, Skate Bananas and TRices. Noticed surprisingly many Burton Heroes last season as well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Local mountains in SoCal. I see a ton of skate bananas and park pickles. Plenty of Burton Customs sprinkled in the mix.

I ride a NS Legacy and could give a crap about all of the above.


----------



## Nolan (Sep 6, 2010)

At Stevens Pass in WA I see lot of ride crushs, skate bananas. Never really looked for burton customs but im sure there are plenty of them too


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

davidj said:


> In my 20+ days in Eagle and Summit counties, I was surprised at the number of Skate Bananas and Burton Customs. Saw several Protos but expected to see more Never Summers.


Most of us who live here in CO (and ride more than a handful of days a season) avoid Summit/Eagle resorts like the plague.

At Loveland, you'll see a ton of NS. Lots of Lib Tech, Ride, etc. too. There will usually be several Capita Charlie Slashers out and about on pow days too.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

In Ohio the only decent board shop I've found is aspin ski and board in Columbus so most people buy at mc sports, docks sporting goods, or something like that. I see a shit ton of Ride Kinks (even tho I really like that board) over the last two years because these stores just recently started selling it. Also see a bunch of low model burton, K2 and marrow. All shit sold at those stores. 

I see a shit load of burton free style binding because they have been selling them for like $90 at those stores. I have 3 friends that just recently got into snowboarding and all had them their first year but have since branched out to nicer stuff. 

I've seen a fair amount of skate bananas and have yet to see a NS anyplace in Ohio (supprised I haven't seen an evo yet). With how small our resorts hills are you primarily see nothing but softer park boards because the park is all there is to do and our biggest jump is only maybe a 30'er. I've only ever seen one other person with a academy other than mine.


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

anything lib tech or gnu. lots of kinks and crushes too


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, I see lots of Big 5 specials, rentals and if happens to be holiday weekend...lots of Texans with 90's gears.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

henry06x said:


> In Ohio the only decent board shop I've found is aspin ski and board in Columbus so most people buy at mc sports, docks sporting goods, or something like that. I see a shit ton of Ride Kinks (even tho I really like that board) over the last two years because these stores just recently started selling it. Also see a bunch of low model burton, K2 and marrow. All shit sold at those stores.
> 
> I see a shit load of burton free style binding because they have been selling them for like $90 at those stores. I have 3 friends that just recently got into snowboarding and all had them their first year but have since branched out to nicer stuff.
> 
> I've seen a fair amount of skate bananas and have yet to see a NS anyplace in Ohio (supprised I haven't seen an evo yet). With how small our resorts hills are you primarily see nothing but softer park boards because the park is all there is to do and our biggest jump is only maybe a 30'er. I've only ever seen one other person with a academy other than mine.


Not sure where in Ohio you ride but at Boston Mills/Brandywine there's quite a few people with NS, and a really great shop close by that sells NS

Anyways, I think here they rent Rossi's, I see a lot of K2 WWW, Burton Customs, Signal, NS Evo's and SL's. Skate Bananas were popular here for a couple years, but either I'm not looking for them or people are moving on from it.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I mostly ride snowtrails and thats where I get a pass. I'm sure someone there has on, I've just never noticed. I usually ride early and leave before all the busses and mass people get there tho. 
I just searched NS's web site and all their licensed dealers are way north of snowtrails so that makes sense I dont see many. There was one in columbus and I've stopped at it before and all they sell are skateboards. None of NS's snowboards.
What shop is it you go to? I live 40 minutes from BM/BW. I only saw 2 dealers within an hour to me on their site. One was Akron and that's only like 35 min and the other was about 50 min.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The shop closest to BMBW that sells NS is Kilted Yak. Really cool shop, rider owned. He's re-making his website but it's currently down. That's in Northfield,

The other is Sun Valley Sports, I'm thinking this is the one in Akron you saw.


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

Death label, yonex and burton. Once you get to the more international friendly areas in japan though you see pretty much lib boards everywhere. The weirdest is the skunk ape. Saw thousands of those at niseko two years ago. I have to assume its a rental place, but didnt catch any markings on it. Oh, and plenty of capita as well. 

In korea Endeavor is making some decent traction (well, on muju it was). Head into seoul as well and youll see the color series in a load of the shops there. You wont find much stiffer than a DH2 though in korea. No call for any of the bigger freeride boards. Its pretty much a park scene out there. 
I think endeavors doing well because they had those fun graphics and also kept their color series to that magic 400,000won price (a burton custom sets you back around 800,000won). Up until the last few years you literally had a choice of dropping 7-800,000won on just the deck, or renting. And not surprisingly most people just rent. I think that mid price range is going to see more koreans riding their own setup in truth.


----------

